# 26055 & 26121  or 26123???



## sleepycats (Oct 28, 2010)

Trigger finger:  one digit
Dupuytren's contracture:  different digit, same hand

An incision was made for both Pxs.

Which is correct?

26055 & 26121  OR  26123  (with appropriate modifiers)

26055-Tendon sheath incision (eg, for trigger finger)

26121-Fasciectomy, palm only, with or without Z-plasty, other local tissue rearrangement, or skin grafting (includes obtaining graft) 

26123-Fasciectomy, partial palmar with release of single digit including proximal interphalangeal joint, with or without Z-plasty, other local tissue rearrangement, or skin grafting (includes obtaining graft); 

Any help is appreciated!!  Thanks!!


----------



## drado72 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you post the op report?


----------

